
The Amazing Colossal Science Fiction Ketchup - llambda
http://blog.fogus.me/2012/09/21/the-amazing-colossal-science-fiction-ketchup/
======
gurgeous
If you're into this sort of thing you'll probably like my side project,
BestSFBooks:

<http://bestsfbooks.com>

It's basically a Ketchup list of award winners. I'm partially to the PKD award
myself.

~~~
Semiapies
Very nice. I'd been meaning to get back into reading novels, and I've already
bought a few described here.

------
incision
I tried something like this with the list of Hugo/Nebula award winners. That
project derailed in short order - as soon as I read something I really enjoyed
from a particular author I'd end up reading their entire body of work rather
than continuing down the list.

~~~
fogus
Nothing wrong with taking some branches. It would stink if it turned into a
chore.

------
pasbesoin
1950s: _The City and the Stars_ by Arthur C. Clarke

I've read few works that are so broadly and extensively predictive. (Though
it's been a while, so pardon any memory lapses on my part.)

Genetic engineering. Subsuming oneself in an immersive gaming culture.
Crystalline memory stores. Probably several other things I'm not recalling
right now.

------
gwern
> Edison’s Conquest of Mars

I read that a few months ago. What a hoot! It wasn't meant to be funny, but
it's so distant from us that it is funny anyway.

------
ZoFreX
I would highly recommend throwing some Stephen Baxter on there, especially
"Light of Latter Days" (a collaboration with Arthur C. Clarke). Its
examination of the death of privacy in the face of increasingly intrusive
technology developments is absolutely fascinating and has some exciting
parallels with the modern world.

~~~
wicknicks
Did you mean the "Light of Other Days"?

Fascinating list, I just finished reading Anathem by Neal Stephenson. Quite an
epic. Everyone I know who has read it says that Cryptonomicon is a better book
by Neal. Looking fwd to getting it!

~~~
geuis
Yup, Other Days. Crypto is a great book. Not really better, just different.
I'd also recommend Reamde very highly. More modern, action thriller but
definitely a Stephenson novel.

------
runn1ng
This reminds me with my trying to catch-up on philosophy and its writers.

I began wit Aristotle (because you know, he was the first). I never finished
his Organon since it was terribly, terribly boring. I never read anything
else, so I ended with Aristotle.

~~~
fogus
I have a Philosophy Ketchup list as well, it's too bad that you halted at the
start. Nothing is more painful than a boring book.

~~~
runn1ng
Well Aristotle is sort of important, he laied out the basis for today's logic
and that sort of things.

But it's really terribly long (since he had the idea that he has to describe
EVERYTHING) and, at times, it doesn't make sense from today's perspective of
today's logic and set theory.

------
geuis
I'm the fellow that's sooo tempted to add another 50 books to be read. But,
that's an incredibly detailed list and more than enough to last. I will highly
recommend 2 books though.

Anathem, Neil Stephenson. Have read this book at least a dozen times now.

Lilith's Brood, Octavia Butler. This is one of only 2-3 books in my _life_
that made me physically uncomfortable at times. It's not a happy story, but
very well done. It'll make you think and feel.

(3rd book) The Road, Cormac McCarthy. Dark, stark, brutal prose. Not strictly
sf, but is in an apocolyptic setting.

~~~
fogus
Thanks for the recommendations. I've personally read them all, but could go
for a re-read of Anathem.

------
danbmil99
The PKD selections are curious. I would add "Time Out Of Joint" and "Man In
The High Castle".

No Walter Jon Williams? "Aristoi" at a minimum, and "Angel Station/Voice Of
The Whirlwind". If that pleases, add "Metropolitan/City On Fire"

Also, the original "Planet Of The Apes".

I almost forgot -- at least one Aldiss. My fave is "Report On Probability A",
but it's an acquired taste.

[edit -- no Arthur C. Clarke? Not even "Childhood's End"?]

~~~
fogus
I caveat the list in the beginning with "If it’s not on the list then I’ve
either read it already..."

In the cases that you mention this holds true.

------
Androsynth
When I first got into catch up, I used the list at wikipedia of joint hugo and
nebula award winners:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_joint_winners_of_the_Hu...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_joint_winners_of_the_Hugo_and_Nebula_awards)

~~~
cowsaysoink
Where I found one of my favorite books from a genre I generally don't like
(alt history):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Yiddish_Policemen%27s_Unio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Yiddish_Policemen%27s_Union)

------
sswezey
Children of the Mind is on there but none of the previous Ender Game series? I
would say include all of the previous, but stop at CotM.

------
JoeAltmaier
Step 1: don't call it "Sci-Fi". Its science fiction. No need to abbreviate it.
It marks you as a noob.

~~~
geuis
Sci-fi, scifi, sf, speculative fiction, science fiction, probably more. He can
call it whatever the hell he wants, it's all valid.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
And do you call San Francisco, "Frisco"?

~~~
derekp7
Actually, yes. When referring to an item inspired by it, such as a Frisco
Burger (served on sour dough bread).

